# Nuevo estándar: ¡USB a 100 W!



## Nilfred (Ago 11, 2011)

Si hacemos cuentas con 5 V nos da 20 A  nos trae recuerdos de maravillasaudio: ¿Serán PMPO? 

Pero, si nos tomamos la molestia de leer el comunicado de prensa de la fuente original ,parece ser que se negociaría tanto tensión como corriente... 

Supongo que serán 12 V @ 8 A, lo sabremos el 15 de septiembre, paciencia.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 12, 2011)

​ 
El *USB 3.0* Promoter Group, encargado del desarrollo de esa tecnología, anunció que pronto permitirá a los usuarios aumentar la energía de ese conector para dar poder a *impresoras, pantallas o bien cargar dispositivos de mayor tamaño, como una notebook o una tableta. *

La nueva especificación para el *USB 3.0* podrá entregar *hasta 100W*, *muy por encima de los 4,5 de carga que ofrece el USB en la actualidad*.

La especificación anunciada trabajará tanto con USB 2.0 como USB 3.0 y permitirá que los valores de voltaje y corriente sean negociados sobre el mismo pin de poder del cable USB.* Así, el nuevo estándar será compatible con los cables y conectores existentes.*

Brad Saunders, consejero del grupo, indicó que con el nuevo USB 3.0 será posible "*alimentar un ordenador portátil al mismo tiempo que le transmite información". *"Un portátil podría depender exclusivamente de una conexión USB como su fuente de energía", añadió.

La especificación USB 3.0 fue lanzada en noviembre de 2008 por el USB 3.0 Promoter Group, compuesto por seis grandes tecnológicas entre las que figuran *Hewlett-Packard, Intel y Microsoft*.

La revisión y aprobación por la industria de la USB Power Delivery Specification se espera para fin de año, indicó el organismo en un comunicado


----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2011)

Muchos W me parecen a mi 100


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2011)

Caray si con la potencia actual de los USB 2.0 he visto laptops incendiadas por que sus usuarios les conectaron pendrives en corto, no me quiero ni imaginar que pasaría con esos USB 3.0


----------



## renanvinicius (Ago 12, 2011)

ya me veo a mas de uno haciendo amplis con los 100w de la salida usb XD


----------



## charlie45 (Ago 12, 2011)

Me parece que el desarrollo tecnologico actualmente, facilita cualquier cosa pero...
Con niveles bajos de voltaje, como los que puede entregar una motherboard, maximo 12 volts digo yo... para 100 watts la cuenta me da entre 8 y 10 amperes, demasiado para la cableria y conectores usb normales.... todo tendri a que ser novedoso, y el riesgo de xplosion increscendo!!!!!!!!!

Me parece que el desarrollo tecnologico actualmente, facilita cualquier cosa pero...
Con niveles bajos de voltaje, como los que puede entregar una motherboard, maximo 12 volts digo yo... para 100 watts la cuenta me da entre 8 y 10 amperes, demasiado para la cableria y conectores usb normales.... todo tendri a que ser novedoso, y el riesgo de xplosion increscendo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imzas (Ago 20, 2011)

hola!, hace poco perdi un disco duro portartil usb, que no era mas que un disco de notebook (ordenador portatil) con su correspondiente cofre, lo compre asi, completo en una multitienda y me salio un ojo de la cara, era hitachi de 500 gigas .
Bueno ese se alimentaba y transferia datos por el mismo usb, ahora tengo un disco de 160 gigas pero de computador de sobremesa, no tengo el cofre, pero estab pensandoc omprarlo, el disco es sata, estandard, la pregunta es, si saben si podre alimentar el disco duro con la energia proveniente del conector USB 2.0 sin dañar e l chipset o la placa madre en el intento .
Muchisimas gracias.
Por lo que decian del USB 3.0 que soportaba mas, me surgio esa duda.
Saludines.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2011)

No podrás entre otras cosas porque necesitas 12V


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2011)

Ni idea, pero el pregunta por el 2.0

Sería raro, todos han ido a 5 así que debería de ir a 5 al menos hasta reconocer el dispositivo.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 20, 2011)

Bueno va a ser mejor para mi. Para fin de año me van a llegar lotes y lotes de fuentes Atx para reparar. Piensen por un segundo, hoy en día la mayoria de las fuentes de las pcs son genericas, y por lo tanto mediocres, que ya con el mismo consumo de la pc ya se encuentran trabajando al limite, y encima agregarle 100w de un puerto usb, dejate de joder ola masiva de cambio de fuentes atx.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Pues si, como no esté bien gestionado puede ser un caos.
Lo que si que estará bien son los monitores con una única conexión; USB y listo
En vista de la velocidad y potencia al final si que será UniversalSB ya que `rácticamente un pc puede funcionar a base de USBs y nada mas.


----------



## charlie45 (Ago 21, 2011)

Mira Jazminia
La causa de la rotura de tu Hitachi de 500 gigas, no debes buscarla en la propia PC, por el contrario, debe ser un malfuncionamiento del propio disco, o de su caja contenedora, o cofre como tu le llamas. Esos dispositivos cuando vienen para tomar la energia por el puerto usb, vienen diseñados con un consumo adecuado para lo que pueda entregar la fuente de la PC, a traves del bus de 5v que es lo que se suministra por esta lvia motherboard-usb.
Ahora bien, cuando ya hablamos de un HDD de PC de mesa, ya esos si necesitan una fuente externa, que viene suministrada con el cofre adaptador, al menos en todos los casos que yo he visto, como bien dice Scooter, con 5 y 12 volts, que son los que hacen funcionar esos discos.
Siempre he escuchado el criterio, que en estos casos de HHD externos, es mejor el uso de estos ultimos adaptadores, para ahorrarle trabajo extra a la fuente de tu PC, aunque actualmente, hay fuentes poderosisimas en el mercado, capaces de asumir cualquier cosa NORMAL.
Un saludo
Charlie


----------



## djgarrido (Ago 21, 2011)

hace poco conecte un cable usb desde la ps2 slim a un pc, a lo vivo, le quite la alimentacion trasera a la ps2 y me di cuenta que el piloto rojo estaba aun encendido cuando mi sorpresa fue que le di a encender y encendia pero no mostraba nada en pantalla ni movia el lector de dvd, solo encendia la placa base.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Sigue probando, igual lo consigues (romper algo )


----------



## Imzas (Ago 22, 2011)

muchas gracias  Charlie, te llamas igual que un sobrino muy querido que ya no esta, pero te tenemos a ti ahora . Saludines


----------

